

VC Fundraising Manual: VCs Are Unavailable On Monday - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2008/02/vcs-are-unavail.html
For most VC funds Monday is a quasi holy day. Most VCs do not schedule meetings or calls on Mondays in order to have a partners meeting where the team can have uninterrupted time to discuss deals and more generally manage the business. They do this because the other four days of the work week are typically full of entrepreneur meetings, due diligence calls, investor follow-ups, networking events and administrative work, leaving little to no time for the partners to meet and make decisions...<p>See more at markpeterdavis.com
======
NSX2
Absolutely fascinating; I'll make sure to rearrange my entire lifestyle around
this very useful look into the scheduling quirks of VCs. Truly fascinating and
worthy of a post.

